# My new Trout rod



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

A while back "somebody" on here did a fire spyder wrap . Well I really liked it so years go on and I practice wrapping for awhile about 5 years give or take a year. So one day reading Rod building mag Billy Vivona was explaining a Dancing Spider . I thought this was the time to try my own . A twist to the original I had hoped but something similar . So this was my attempt
here's my latest trout rod . It's a lami 904 3pc so I can back pack it  Burl cork shaped for My fingers alconite Fugi guides


<a href="http://s217.photobucket.com/albums/cc157/fishnuttz/?action=view&current=PIC_0027-2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc157/fishnuttz/PIC_0027-2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s217.photobucket.com/albums/cc157/fishnuttz/?action=view&current=PIC_0028-2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc157/fishnuttz/PIC_0028-2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s217.photobucket.com/albums/cc157/fishnuttz/?action=view&current=PIC_0029-3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc157/fishnuttz/PIC_0029-3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Comments and criticism welcome 
Ps Thank you Ryan Y you Definetly sparked a intrest


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Man that sure is pretty


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

you nailed it!!looks great


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the fast and nice responce .


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That looks great.


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

Very nice wrap!


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice work, lookin good man!


----------



## OceanMaster (Dec 22, 2011)

Sweet, the color fade looks great! What reel seat did you go with and is that Maderiea thread?


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks again [email protected] OM it's a fuji seat i think dps and yes it is Madera thread.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Fantastic job


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks really great! Good Job.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm overwhelmed at all the Reponses . Thank you to all


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

AMAZING! I want to know how to do that!


----------



## ed morini (Nov 27, 2008)

Very nice work

Ed


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow thats awesome!!!


----------

